# Sinus Again



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Think I'm just starting to get a sinus infection. I've done everything I can think of. Oil of Oregano, vicks on feet, garlic C S. Can anyone suggest, anything else.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Rinse your sinuses with saline solution (neti pot or aspirator) and if you can find a sauna use it to raise the temp in your sinuses.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I just got rid of mine putting a capsule of probiotics in my neti pot salt water. As long as your probiotics are still alive, it should do it. Do a couple times a day as needed.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

sparkysarah said:


> I just got rid of mine putting a capsule of probiotics in my neti pot salt water. As long as your probiotics are still alive, it should do it. Do a couple times a day as needed.


That is very interesting to know....


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

Careful with re-occuring sinus infections. I battled it all last year and it turned out not to be a a bacterial or viral infection at all. It was a fungus! The only way to remove that much fungus was surgery. It was horrendous and I am still not over it five months later. Sinus saline rinse required every single day......


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll throw in my 2 cents worth on this topic, having had major sinus issues that the MDs were unable to do anything about. I even had my an operation to straighten my nose, and it did not help at all.

First.... If one gets chronic colds and sinus infections, it is an indication of a weak immunity system. I know I was sick for years, and again the MDs had no clue. After having come down with a spot of cancer on my tongue... :hair
and ending up having 1/2" removed then.. It opened my eyes. 

So finally I found out what caused my problem... Reflux Rx Meds ! Yep.. it lowers your Digestive HCL Acid, that lowers your absorption of nutrition. It stops working, so they give you a stronger dosage, which repeats the cycle... and you get sicker and sicker. 

Solution.. How to Get Off Reflux Rx... Go to Amazon health sections and read the comments about D-Limonene, a natural product.. from citrus peels.. they steam the oil out and put it in a capsule. I got immediate results and off the most expensive and powerful Rx they made... I was on them for 25 years ! Also Betaine HCL, from Beets works also. They are not as powerful as the D-Limonene. 

Second.. ALKALOL nasal wash mucus solvent and cleaner works great with the salt in nasal pots. It is natural essential oils from 1896. I originally found it on Amazon.. but recently saw it in a CVS store. It is strong and helps flush things out. 

Third... Search online for 14% Gallium Nitrate (GN)... George Eby sells it.. I added a capful in my nasal mixture above... and my sinus ran for 18 hours ! Wow... I only used it at first 1-2 x week.. then increase it to 2-3 x week. Then again upped the use to 3-4 x week.. The tenderness in my ears decreased, which indicated I had an infection in there.. GN is safe enough to drink diluted.... it kills bacteria and fungus..

Plus GN kills inflammation.. and pain as they use this on Thoroughbred horses that go lame. I used it on my knee, shoulder and hip... with wonderful results. I have tried it on peoples deformed hands from arthritis and they got immediate 100% pain free results. Get a couple of friends to share the cost to try it ! 

Finally, the best way to increase your immunity 300% is .. Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN) 4.5mf/night.. + 600 mg/day of Alpha Lipoic Acid Antioxidant. Search youtube to watch the research MDs talk about using LDN.. it is CHEAP ! Cost $1/day ! It tricks the body, with no side effects.. like priming a pump. I have been on it for 3 years and it stopped hives I had for 8 years.. again the MDs did not have a clue as to what caused them, or how to avoid them. 

Cheers


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

MaxBlast - I searched Amazon for GN. Couldn't find 14% Gallium Nitrate on ebay or Amazon. What search info should I use?


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

GalliumNitrate.com ... 

There is no www. in front of it either.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I was getting a few of these a year, along with 2 or 3 colds. Then I started drinking 12-16 oz of orange juice every day, religiously. Also started taking a multivitamin (Centrum Silver) and 2 calcium/vit D pills (generic Citracal) per day. The sinus infections went to zero. The colds went to perhaps 1 and at most 2 per year. Seemed to work for me. I don't do anything else special. I avoid prescription drugs at all cost, only taking an antibiotic if absolutely needed (like if I get a deer tick bite that is infected).


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

I use garlic and elderberry for sinus issues which I've had plenty of since buying a load of hay with mold in it. :doh:


----------

